# Start Of A Whizzer Special -- Red



## Goldenrod (Dec 23, 2022)

Picture makes it look too orange.  It is fire engine red. Because of gas damage to regular paint, this is powder coated and then pinstriped.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 23, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Picture makes it look too orange.  It is fire engine red.
> 
> View attachment 1756599



It’s so beautiful!!! I’m so excited to build it after Christmas!


----------



## Raceace (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm working on a '51 Special build as well 😁


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 24, 2022)

Raceace said:


> I'm working on a '51 Special build as well 😁
> 
> View attachment 1757159
> 
> ...



When you finish yours, let’s have a drag race!


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (Dec 25, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Picture makes it look too orange.  It is fire engine red. Because of gas damage to regular paint, this is powder coated and then pinstriped.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1756599



Great! Looking forward to seeing it when it’s done. Here’s mine.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 25, 2022)

Fiftysschwinn said:


> Great! Looking forward to seeing it when it’s done. Here’s mine.
> 
> View attachment 1757752



Man, that’s a beauty! Ray and I will keep posting pics as we go!


----------



## skeezer (Dec 25, 2022)

This unused frame is currently in the mock up/build process. I don't have any current pics. I will likely use this 700 engine.

Skeezer


----------



## Whizzerick (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Fiftysschwinn (Dec 26, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Man, that’s a beauty! Ray and I will keep posting pics as we go!



Thanks! I’ll be watching for updates. Based on my research, most whizzers were kits. These specials are a rare breed. If you have any information on the specials, I’d appreciate your knowledge.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 26, 2022)

Alright! My understanding is that the dx/straight bar frames were bought from schwinn and modified by whizzer. The 1951 Specials had the welded in motor mounts and the 5 inch rear brake. They all had 300 series engines and whizzer seats. They were built because they were cheaper that buying a bike and putting the kit on it. In 1950, they were basically the same but with standard motor mounts, new departure rear brakes, and Schwinn front brakes. In 1954, they were the same as a 1950 but used a cantilever frame instead of a dx/straight bar.


----------



## skeezer (Dec 26, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Alright! My understanding is that the dx/straight bar frames were bought from schwinn and modified by whizzer. The 1951 Specials had the welded in motor mounts and the 5 inch rear brake. They all had 300 series engines and whizzer seats. They were built because they were cheaper that buying a bike and putting the kit on it. In 1950, they were basically the same but with standard motor mounts, new departure rear brakes, and Schwinn front brakes. In 1954, they were the same as a 1950 but used a cantilever frame instead of a dx/straight bar.



From Memory Lane...

Up through the ‘50s and into the 60’s Whizzer sold "Specials". The original Special was produced on a Schwinn made "DX" frame, with a Schwinn Springer fork. On the 1951 Special the engine mounts were welded on, the later ones were bolted on. The engine was current production, but the accessories and controls after the early fifties seems to be whatever was laying around on the shelf at the time. Towards the end of the fifties the Cantilever frame was used, and later the Panther frame. There were at least four, and maybe five, generations of the "Whizzer Special". Specials are prized by collectors, especially the ones with 500, and 700 engines. The 500 engine is a 700 but without the sidecover generator, and is slightly more powerful due to not having the drag of the alternator on the camshaft.

The 1951 MB351 Special  used a regular bicycle- type (non- cantilever) "DX" frame with welded on engine mounts. It featured heavy- duty wheels with a Whizzer 5" expander brake in the rear. Schwinn’s spring fork was used. The engine is a "300" The Special was painted brilliant red with ivory trim. There is a twist grip throttle and a trigger style compression release.
The 1954 MB715 Special  still used the "DX" frame, and the "700" engine, but the engine mounts were the bolt- on type, and a conventional coaster brake was used in place of the 5" Whizzer brake. There is also a Schwinn front expander brake, and the controls are the "H" type levers. By this time Whizzer was building "off the shelf" from existing stocks of parts.
Here is a MB715 1962 Special on a "Wasp" frame. The engine is a 700. The bike is original except for the tires, and is part of the Reg Williams collection.

Keep in mind that the majority of Whizzers were not "Specials" and were put together by dealers or by individuals, or maybe have been remade by now from several bikes, or assembled from pieces (maybe several times), so almost anything is possible.


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 26, 2022)

Is that the 50 you sent me pictures of @MrMonark13? If so it looks great! If not it still looks great lol


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 26, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Is that the 50 you sent me pictures of @MrMonark13? If so it looks great! If not it still looks great lol



Actually, this bike is my other frame. The one I showed you has a new mission and will be enjoyed. This one will look better once she’s assembled!


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (Dec 26, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Alright! My understanding is that the dx/straight bar frames were bought from schwinn and modified by whizzer. The 1951 Specials had the welded in motor mounts and the 5 inch rear brake. They all had 300 series engines and whizzer seats. They were built because they were cheaper that buying a bike and putting the kit on it. In 1950, they were basically the same but with standard motor mounts, new departure rear brakes, and Schwinn front brakes. In 1954, they were the same as a 1950 but used a cantilever frame instead of a dx/straight bar.



Thanks! I didn’t know the 5 inch rear brake was unique to the special. Just thought the guy that rebuilt my Whizzer added that from an ambassador. The rear brake has really nice stopping power, probably a challenge stopping them with just the regular bike coaster brake and front disc only. I’ve heard they only came in red like yours, I’m glad to see yours will be as original. Please keep posting progress. This basic Schwinn DX kit whizzer (below) sold at Barrett Jackson for $14,950!  Had no idea they were that popular! Competing deep pockets and few Budweisers probably stoked the fire!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 26, 2022)

Fiftysschwinn said:


> Thanks! I didn’t know the 5 inch rear brake was unique to the special. Just thought the guy that rebuilt my Whizzer added that from an ambassador. The rear brake has really nice stopping power, probably a challenge stopping them with just the regular bike coaster brake and front disc only. I’ve heard they only came in red like yours, I’m glad to see yours will be as original. Please keep posting progress. A basic restored Schwinn cantilever, kit Whizzer sold for $14,900 at Barrett Jackson a couple years back (below). Could not believe they were that popular!View attachment 1758046



Well, the 5 inch coaster brake was standard on the special in’51 and was another accessory you could buy for your standard bike. The ones on the sportsman and ambassador were lever opperated and only functioned on whizzer built bikes. Sorry if that’s confusing.


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (Dec 26, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Well, the 5 inch coaster brake was standard on the special in’51 and was another accessory you could buy for your standard bike. The ones on the sportsman and ambassador were lever opperated and only functioned on whizzer built bikes. Sorry if that’s confusing.



Not confusing just wasn’t aware prior to your info. Until I realized mine was a Special, I had heard a lot of speculative info. I’m relatively new to Whizzers. Thanks


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 26, 2022)

Fiftysschwinn said:


> Not confusing just wasn’t aware prior to your info. Until I realized mine was a Special, I had heard a lot of speculative info. I’m relatively new to Whizzers. Thanks



Of course! I’m always glad to share info with anyone interested in whizzers!


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (Dec 26, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Of course! I’m always glad to share info with anyone interested in whizzers!



Great thanks! My motor was a fresh rebuild before I owned it and the probably has around 200 miles max on it. I notice it tends to smoke a little, ( blue smoke) once it’s warmed up. Runs great, it’s just the smoke that has me thinking of maybe a carb adjustment. I watch the oil consumption closely and it’s not going through it excessively. Any thoughts on what might help? Thanks!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 26, 2022)

Fiftysschwinn said:


> Great thanks! My motor was a fresh rebuild before I owned it and the probably has around 200 miles max on it. I notice it tends to smoke a little, ( blue smoke) once it’s warmed up. Runs great, it’s just the smoke that has me thinking of maybe a carb adjustment. I watch the oil consumption closely and it’s not going through it excessively. Any thoughts on what might help? Thanks!



If it runs good, I wouldn’t mess with it. I’ve noticed that no matter how great an engine it, all whizzers smoke a little bit. It has to do with the original design of the piston and rings. If it really bothers you, I would take a look at the carb adjustment, but if not, I would leave it alone. Most engines will run perfectly and have some smoke. Only Al Blum engines seem to run without smoke.


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (Dec 26, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> If it runs good, I wouldn’t mess with it. I’ve noticed that no matter how great an engine it, all whizzers smoke a little bit. It has to do with the original design of the piston and rings. If it really bothers you, I would take a look at the carb adjustment, but if not, I would leave it alone. Most engines will run perfectly and have some smoke. Only Al Blum engines seem to run without smoke.



👍🏻 muchas gracias!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 26, 2022)

Fiftysschwinn said:


> 👍🏻 muchas gracias!



Glad to help!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 27, 2022)

Here’s today’s update! We got the rear fender assembled and mounted along with the rack. We had trouble with our frame spreader, so we were unable to mount the rear wheel. We then proceeded to have no understanding of how our schwinn spring tool works, so we couldn’t install our whizzer spring. We did, however pick out an absolutely stunning 300 engine done by Al Blum many years ago. It should be mounted tomorrow! After much fun wrestling with the Cherry Bomber, we proceeded to fulfill my boyhood dreams of sitting on a Monark Super Twin which may someday be a part of my collection. We dusted it off and fiddled around with it for a while and put it back till spring!


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 28, 2022)

skeezer said:


> From Memory Lane...
> 
> Up through the ‘50s and into the 60’s Whizzer sold "Specials". The original Special was produced on a Schwinn made "DX" frame, with a Schwinn Springer fork. On the 1951 Special the engine mounts were welded on, the later ones were bolted on. The engine was current production, but the accessories and controls after the early fifties seems to be whatever was laying around on the shelf at the time. Towards the end of the fifties the Cantilever frame was used, and later the Panther frame. There were at least four, and maybe five, generations of the "Whizzer Special". Specials are prized by collectors, especially the ones with 500, and 700 engines. The 500 engine is a 700 but without the sidecover generator, and is slightly more powerful due to not having the drag of the alternator on the camshaft.
> 
> ...



Great story and history.  A one color bike makes a good rider because only one color can be powder coated.  This is important because a powder coated Whizzer stands up to modern gas and loading and falling type of scratches.  It can't be desplayed as an original, but that is not its purpose.  In this case fake is practical and it will still look good after 30 years of being knocked around.  Powder is like a plastic coat rather than paint. Al Blum came up with this idea, all those years ago, and it made sense to me.


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Dec 28, 2022)

Whizzerick said:


> View attachment 1757889



Don Patzalek's work?


----------



## Risk Man (Dec 28, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Here’s today’s update! We got the rear fender assembled and mounted along with the rack. We had trouble with our frame spreader, so we were unable to mount the rear wheel. We then proceeded to have no understanding of how our schwinn spring tool works, so we couldn’t install our whizzer spring. We did, however pick out an absolutely stunning 300 engine done by Al Blum many years ago. It should be mounted tomorrow! After much fun wrestling with the Cherry Bomber, we proceeded to fulfill my boyhood dreams of sitting on a Monark Super Twin which may someday be a part of my collection. We dusted it off and fiddled around with it for a while and put it back till spring!View attachment 1758604View attachment 1758605View attachment 1758606View attachment 1758607View attachment 1758608View attachment 1758609



The engine really is stunning. Where do I obtain the valve cover I see on the engine in the picture? My J motor has the flimsy sheet metal cover with internal spring. The one on this engine looks like the thick aluminum one on my 2004 Taiwan Whizzer.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

Risk Man said:


> The engine really is stunning. Where do I obtain the valve cover I see on the engine in the picture? My J motor has the flimsy sheet metal cover with internal spring. The one on this engine looks like the thick aluminum one on my 2004 Taiwan Whizzer.



I believe I have a few in stock, I’ll PM you if I do. Very nice as long as they’re not bent.


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (Dec 28, 2022)

Looking good! All of the treasures surrounding your current project make for a great backdrop!


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (Dec 28, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Here’s today’s update! We got the rear fender assembled and mounted along with the rack. We had trouble with our frame spreader, so we were unable to mount the rear wheel. We then proceeded to have no understanding of how our schwinn spring tool works, so we couldn’t install our whizzer spring. We did, however pick out an absolutely stunning 300 engine done by Al Blum many years ago. It should be mounted tomorrow! After much fun wrestling with the Cherry Bomber, we proceeded to fulfill my boyhood dreams of sitting on a Monark Super Twin which may someday be a part of my collection. We dusted it off and fiddled around with it for a while and put it back till spring!View attachment 1758604View attachment 1758605View attachment 1758606View attachment 1758607View attachment 1758608View attachment 1758609



Gotta love that originality!


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (Dec 28, 2022)

Do you happen to have any Schwinn embossed springer key blanks available?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

Fiftysschwinn said:


> Do you happen to have any Schwinn embossed springer key blanks available?



I know the guy who makes the keys. I might be able to get one.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

Fiftysschwinn said:


> Gotta love that originality!



Yeah! That’s why I love that Monark so much. Hopefully someday it will reside in my barn!


----------



## Whizzerick (Dec 29, 2022)

T.J. Higgins said:


> Don Patzalek's work?



Yes it is. Hershey, many years ago.


----------

